# Need II ac or studio xyz, or SFX bonus week



## lily28 (Jul 9, 2014)

I have family members who want to join us at Riviera Maya on 8/22/14.  I already have a 1 bedroom at the Grand Luxxe for ourself.  There is a grand Luxxe studio for the same date.  I don't have any more xyz till next august and my June one has expired already.  I did not get a surprise AC from II the past week. 
If you have a spare II AC or XYZ that you don't use, please pm me. 
If you have a bonus week at SFX, my family members can also stay at the Grand Mayan or the Mayan Palace.  They can visit us during the day as I am within the room capacity limit for the Grand Luxxe per concierge there.  
Thank you


----------



## jhoug (Jul 9, 2014)

*no Aug dates show up for an xyz*

at that location.  just Sep-Jan. 
Suggest you look at Getaways


----------



## presley (Jul 9, 2014)

I have expiring SFX bonus week.  You can contact them and find out what is available and how much it will cost and then let me know if you want me to transfer it to you.  If they have what you want, I'm sure I can give them your name and member # and they can deal with you directly.


----------



## Sattva (Jul 10, 2014)

I checked in SFX (I have a bonus week) and there is nothing for your dates in Mexico.

C


----------



## Seaport104 (Jul 10, 2014)

Checked in II and no availability for your dates either using an AC via Flexchange or a regular week.

RCI has it available in Grand Mayan and Mayan Palace for 8/22 but this a hotel room (not sure if this is equivalent to studio). It is available as Extra Vacation rental for approx $400+.


----------



## herillc (Jul 10, 2014)

I can see a studio unit, 8/22 check in at grand luxxe. I checked II.


----------



## lily28 (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks very much for everyone who check and who offer to help.  Family members trying to finalize arrangement and checking airfare now


----------



## giannab (Jul 21, 2014)

*riviera maya*

I have at the Azul sensatori, azul beach, azul fives or adult only el dorado seaside suites, el dorado royale, el dorado maroma or el dorado casitas in riviera maya.  Not sure if thats close to you or not.  gborell21@gmail.com







lily28 said:


> I have family members who want to join us at Riviera Maya on 8/22/14.  I already have a 1 bedroom at the Grand Luxxe for ourself.  There is a grand Luxxe studio for the same date.  I don't have any more xyz till next august and my June one has expired already.  I did not get a surprise AC from II the past week.
> If you have a spare II AC or XYZ that you don't use, please pm me.
> If you have a bonus week at SFX, my family members can also stay at the Grand Mayan or the Mayan Palace.  They can visit us during the day as I am within the room capacity limit for the Grand Luxxe per concierge there.
> Thank you


----------



## lily28 (Jul 21, 2014)

thanks.  I am set, thanks for the generosity of tugger


----------

